# Ready for RASP?



## betterlatethannever (Aug 11, 2010)

Mods if this is in the wrong place feel free to move it please. I was just looking for some input from some guys that have served in the 75th Rgt. I wanted to know how ready I should be for RASP. Right now I can do a 5 mile run in 35 mins +/- 30 seconds depending on the weather, 12 pullups, and 80 situps in 2 mins. I know there's a whole lot more to making it through RASP than just the physical stuff but I was wondering if where I'm at now is a good start? Remember that I still have to go through basic, AIT, and Airborne so I'm sure my performance and endurance will be better after that. Any input would be great.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 12, 2010)

Question for you: (BTW you didn't mention push ups) any way, if you did those scores on the first morning of RASP (with 80 push ups) and they said not good enough, do it again what would you say?


----------



## betterlatethannever (Aug 12, 2010)

Honestly I haven't timed the push ups, but it's something I will start doing. If they told me it wasn't good enough I'd suck it up and do it again and try to do more.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Answer! Never Quit!


----------



## 375pecker (Aug 15, 2010)

PT should always be your main focus. But you need to start memorizing and living the creed. The biggest problem I have with new guys coming into the regiment is that they don't live the creed. Also you need to start learning your Ranger History, that will save you a lot of headaches if you make to RASP.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 15, 2010)

I understand one should be well aware of his/her units history (I'mn sure thats twice more important in SOF), because its from the past we draw imspiration for the future (if They did it then, we can do it today and tomorrow).
But how rigorous is it in the 75th? Do guys get droped because they don't know their history?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 15, 2010)

Ravage said:


> I understand one should be well aware of his/her units history (I'mn sure thats twice more important in SOF), because its from the past we draw imspiration for the future (if They did it then, we can do it today and tomorrow).
> But how rigorous is it in the 75th? Do guys get droped because they don't know their history?



Yep! and trust me you don't want to be that guy that fucks up the Creed during PT! Or ever for that matter!


----------



## 375pecker (Aug 15, 2010)

Ravage said:


> I understand one should be well aware of his/her units history (I'mn sure thats twice more important in SOF), because its from the past we draw imspiration for the future (if They did it then, we can do it today and tomorrow).
> But how rigorous is it in the 75th? Do guys get droped because they don't know their history?




Alright listen, they will not get rid of you if you do not know your history. You will look like a complete turd if you don't know the creed or history.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 15, 2010)

You *will* fail at RASP if you bolo the history portions though.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 15, 2010)

375pecker said:


> Alright listen, they will not get rid of you if you do not know your history. You will look like a complete turd if you don't know the creed or history.



I took as in doing pushups ie: smoke session or have they "Droped" the word "Drop"


----------



## 375pecker (Aug 17, 2010)

EATIII said:


> I took as in doing pushups ie: smoke session or have they "Droped" the word "Drop"


 
Yea they got rid of the whole concept of dropping guys.


----------



## betterlatethannever (Aug 17, 2010)

I appreciate the input guys. I have picked up a few books about Ranger history and the creed and I'm familiarizing myself with it. I've got probably about 2 months before I ship for basic so I'm going to keep working at it as hard as I can. I just wanted to see what some guys in the 75th thought about where I'm at now. I know there's always room for improvement and I strive for that every day with my workouts.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 19, 2010)

If there is one way to teach someone "mental toughness," it is through long distance running.  Everytime I am asked how to prepare for an assessment and selection type course, I tell folks to focus on the requirements of the course and run your ass off.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dont quit, and when other people are quitting around you, possibly good friends of yours, stay in there and never never quit. And when your buddy is sucking help him the fuck out. Oh yeah, dont quit.

Start memorizing the Ranger Creed, know it by heart, and live it. Live every word in your actions not just at home but in the shit as well. 

When someone calls for a volunteer, punch your way to get there first. 

Dont quit.


----------



## RangerHistory (Jun 22, 2013)

375pecker said:


> PT should always be your main focus. But you need to start memorizing and living the creed. The biggest problem I have with new guys coming into the regiment is that they don't live the creed. Also you need to start learning your Ranger History, that will save you a lot of headaches if you make to RASP.



There is an Android Smart Phone App that can help you learn the Ranger Creed and also Ranger History, it's a series of flashcards.  You can find it for Android at:XXX


Mod edit to remove link until member is in compliance with the applicable rules.


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2013)

@RangerHistory , please provide an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.


----------



## Seanw (Dec 2, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> You *will* fail at RASP if you bolo the history portions though.


I know someone who failed all the history test and graduated


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Post an introduction. @Sean army


----------



## Seanw (Dec 2, 2014)

Sean army said:


> I know someone who failed all the history test and graduated


I was simply stating the previous statement was false


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sean army said:


> I was simply stating the previous statement was false



Follow the fucking site rules and post an introduction. 
https://shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Follow the fucking site rules and post an introduction.
> https://shadowspear.com/vb/forums/introductions.5/


Hmmm...so this would be an example of Super Mod?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2014)

Sean army said:


> I was simply stating the previous statement was false


You ask for assistance getting ready for RASP, then give a snarky reply to a Ranger who is offering advice.
Enjoy 3 ID.


----------



## Seanw (Dec 3, 2014)

SOWT said:


> You ask for assistance getting ready for RASP, then give a snarky reply to a Ranger who is offering advice.
> Enjoy 3 ID.


Someone disliked it simply because I said I knew someone who failed history and still graduated I'm not sure how that's snarky. I came here to ask for advice not to argue I have respect for all of you and would appreciate the help. No disrespect was intended


----------



## Seanw (Dec 3, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hmmm...so this would be an example of Super Mod?


I'm not sure how to post an introduction of someone could tell me please then I will


----------



## Seanw (Dec 3, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Post an introduction. @Sean army


The link you sent was helpful thank you


----------



## firstpig151 (Dec 3, 2014)

Son, it took you what, almost 25 posts before you finally figured out the introduction thing?  Here is a piece of advice that has weathered the ages...
Pay A-fucking-ttention to detail.  Are you going to be that smart or strong RASP candidate?  Something tells me you are going to be sucking up a lot of that sweet Georgia red clay.  Best of luck to ya, never quit.


----------



## Seanw (Dec 3, 2014)

RangerHistory said:


> There is an Android Smart Phone App that can help you learn the Ranger Creed and also Ranger History, it's a series of flashcards.  You can find it for Android at:XXX
> 
> 
> Mod edit to remove link until member is in compliance with the applicable rules.


Do you know if they offer this same app for I phone


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 3, 2014)

Seanw said:


> Do you know if they offer this same app for I phone



I'm sure you know how to do an app search.  You're asking silly questions that you can easily find an answer to.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

Seanw said:


> Do you know if they offer this same app for I phone



Son, do you have one iota of intelligence or initiative in you?  If you ever get to RASP you will be told to accomplish a task, you will not be walked through the steps, but you will be expected to meet Task Condition and Standard for the goal.  Get over your entitled attitude, nobody will give you anything in any SOF unit, you will earn it or you will fail.

Read instructions, follow instructions, use initiative to accomplish a goal and never argue with a TAC or anybody that has more stripes or bars than you.   Yeah, it's that easy.  Yes, Sir. No, Sir. No excuse, Sir.  (always use Sergeant instead of Sir when addressing an NCO, it's much healthier).


----------

